# Accucraft SP 2-10-2's have arrived!



## Jeff Williams (Jan 8, 2008)

Dennis at the Train Shop in Santa Clara left a message on my answering machine that my new Accucraft Southern Pacific 2-10-2 has arrived and is ready to be picked up! Hopefully will pick it up Thursday P.M.

Only have fifteen 1/32 scale cars to put behind it which will barely make it work, though!


It should be a good addition to my stable of motive power, nicely sized between the SP 0-6-0 and the SP cab-forward!


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff, 

Look forward to your review! We probably won't get to see one until mid-september.


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

I just got a chill up my spine - the spouse and family are gone for 2 weeks. Hmmmm. Would she even notice a new engine??


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

"I just got a chill up my spine - the spouse and family are gone for 2 weeks. Hmmmm. Would she even notice a new engine??"

*She may not notice the locomotive but she MAY see the depletion of the bank account!*


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

Just got a big chill up my spine at 4 PM when UPS backed into the drive way and unloaded a "BIG" box marked Accucraft F4/F5. WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry - I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on one of these monsters and was wondering how your first weeks have been the F4/F5. If I'm missing a subsequent posting or thread, just point me in the right direction. If not, curious minds want to know!!


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi All'

Just returned from the Kozad steam up. My "GOSH" what Gratious people. We felt like we were part of the family, THANKS FOLKS.

As for the F-4: WHEW!!! This was its 3rd & fourth run. It had been run previously here in DeSoto at our steam up two weeks ago. It was pulling 25 mixed freight cars with Sierra Valley Steel axle sets. Speed is very controllable as is the Gas Regulation, more so than any other Accucraft loco I have. Pulling power ??? I don't think it knew it had a long train behind it. It would creep along or do a hi speed run, either way you would set it. Axle pump ??? Excellent. After the bypass is set all ya gotta do is watch it go by. Both runs were of 45 minutes with one refill of the tender water "on the run". It still had more to go but there were other people there with locos to run. It did not run out of fuel any time, I shut it down at 45 minutes. This loco is strictly stock as it came out of the box, thats a shame, as I can't find anything to modify on it, maybe I'll light the markers & headlight.

This is also the first time I have received a loco that it was packaged so nicely there was Zero Damage.

Better get one before they are gone, there were only 100 made. Royce has one just like mine listed in the "Classifieds".


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Jon, 

I think you should get one, We need a few big SP locos here in Massachusetts. Then I can string together your cars with my S-12, just like the good old days!!!


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm seriously thinking about getting this beauty, but am also hoping to get a better railroad up and operational to run it on. After all, a beast like this needs some room to run! It would look pretty silly running around the permeter of my patio. It would, however, get me some bragging rights at any upcoming steamups. Hmmm.....


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Jon, 

It would look awesome running at Andy's, he already has twenty hoppers, and we can add on from there


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By CapeCodSteam on 29 Sep 2009 10:45 PM 
Jon, 

It would look awesome running at Andy's, he already has twenty hoppers, and we can add on from there 
Just say when, and I'll be there with my boxcars too!


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

They never warned me in high school about live-steam related peer pressure! Let me look around and see what I can come up with.


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep, just like high school, except now it's steaming in the back yard instead of smoking in the parking lot. C'mon man, all the cool kids are doing it!


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be happy to "Front" my Ruby to somebody new to the hobby, to give them, shall we say a free taste...


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, we all know Ruby is just a "gateway drug"...


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rwjenkins on 30 Sep 2009 08:15 PM 
Yeah, we all know Ruby is just a "gateway drug"... 


Truer words were never spoken


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I'm about to pull the trigger and get another live steam "fix." I was just about to order the 2-10-2, when I remembered that my father and I used to chase the Royal Pacific during the 90s when he lived in Vancouver, BC. It was a wonderful experience, and the engine is absolutely glorious. SO, it's now down to those two utterly different engines. What a decision . . .


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

I think you mean the "Royal Hudson".


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Oops - you are correct. Royal Hudson, indeed.


----------



## therbert (Sep 18, 2008)

Posted By CapeCodSteam on 30 Sep 2009 08:54 PM 


Posted By rwjenkins on 30 Sep 2009 08:15 PM 
Yeah, we all know Ruby is just a "gateway drug"... 
Truer words were never spoken



When I got into large-scale live steam in 1992, they called it "wearing the $10,000.00 gloves." That's not adjusted for inflation, of course...


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I've taken the plunge. According to Don Sweet, an F5 has begun its journey to New England to operate on my line (currently under construction). I hope my Pennsy 0-6-0 doesn't take too much offense!


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

My 0-6-0 just loves sitting next to the F-4 and rubbing up against it. The 0-6-0 calls the F-4 his BIG HOT MAMA.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad to hear Jon.


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll have to play some romantic music when I introduce the F-5 to the 0-6-0.


----------



## George Zimmermann (Apr 5, 2008)

I am thinking about adding one to my collection of live steam engines, although it's probably a little big for my raised track but still doable. Has anyone had any problems with their F4/F5 yet?


Please let me know as I have experienced enough problems with other Accucraft engines I have purchased, although the (2) Royal Hudsons I have run great.


Thanks


George


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

George - As far as I know, there have been few reported problems with this run of engines. The one issue I've heard about is that some required a repositioning of the axle pump cam. According to Alan Redeker, this is just a five minute job with a phillips head screwdriver. I plan on posting a review with some photos once I receive my engine later this week - bear in mind that this will be my first "complex" engine, so my review will probably reveal some shortcomings on my part knowledge wise.


----------



## Jeff Williams (Jan 8, 2008)

George,

I did a brief review of my F4 in late August in this Forum. See page 4 of the topics


Jeff Williams


----------



## George Zimmermann (Apr 5, 2008)

*Thanks Jeff, I'll take a look at it.*

*George*


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine arrived today and is a wonderful beast. Only thing I genuinely dislike are the connections between the tender and loco for the axle pump. Will post pictures tomorrow.


----------

